# Workbench and some clocks



## DougW (Oct 15, 2005)

Here is a set of Christmas present clocks. A few look reversed as they are barber's clock movements, intended for viewing in mirrors.

The other picture, with pretty presenter is my ideal, small-sized, 17th century design workbench. I'm wondering how I ever lived without either one. The bench is made of spruce, with Veritas hardware, and

The clocks are a collection in pine, aspen and maple respectively. What you can't see is some are assembled with screws (pine), mortise/tennons (aspen) and dovetails (maple). An excellent practice session in assorted joints.

...Doug


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice work Doug.... I really like the idea of the barbers clock.


----------



## DougW (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks. I first saw a barber's clock in an antique display in Beaverdell Hotel in BC. Looks very strange. In my house it took about 2 weeks to get used to it on the mantle, now it seems almost normal.

...Doug


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Doug, those look like some really nice projects, great job! 

How long did it take you to make one of the clocks?


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

DougW said:


> Here is a set of Christmas present clocks. A few look reversed as they are barber's clock movements, intended for viewing in mirrors.
> 
> The other picture, with pretty presenter is my ideal, small-sized, 17th century design workbench. I'm wondering how I ever lived without either one. The bench is made of spruce, with Veritas hardware, and
> 
> ...


WOW Doug looks great.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job on both clocks and bench. Looks like some great gift ideas. Well done.


----------



## DougW (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks to all for your comments.

Time to make the clocks was a nebulous thing as I was experimenting with my first piece of maple, my first shot at resawing, and learning the jointing process for each on the Woodrat.

I'd guess the time wasn't more than a couple of hours each, including the carrier for the clock mechanism, which slides out the back when the rear panel is removed. Dovetailing the tiny drawer probably took as much time as the rest of the clock.

...Doug


----------



## golfmike304 (Feb 26, 2006)

nice bench doug, I hope to build one sometime myself. :sold: 
Mike


----------



## DougW (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm sure glad I built the bench. I didn't know it had so many uses!

Having finished and worked with it a while here's a couple of thoughts.
1. I would have LIKED hardwood... but spruce is just fine and I had money for more project materials left over.
2. Size does matter. I build mine long enough with the end vise extended to clamp 5 feet. Perfect. I still have some workshop left around it.
3. Deadmen might not wear plaid but they are terrific to have on a bench!
4. The older design the better. I like hand tools so it makes sense to use a good design from an era when hand tools were the norm. (Not used by Norm. ;->)

...Doug


----------



## jonnyboy63 (Mar 20, 2006)

Doug ~
Wow, those two photo's bring inspiration and hope to all of us. Thank you for sharing them!

Say, how do I persuade a beautiful woman to pose on *my* project photo's?

Sincerely


----------



## DougW (Oct 15, 2005)

jonnyboy63 said:


> Doug ~
> Wow, those two photo's bring inspiration and hope to all of us. Thank you for sharing them!
> 
> Say, how do I persuade a beautiful woman to pose on *my* project photo's?
> ...


I find chocolate works well. And the next project will be the one at the top of her wish list.


----------



## DougW (Oct 15, 2005)

Persuade a beautiful woman to pose? All it took was a small ring. <grin>


----------



## A-Pat-Co (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Doug, I just joined the Fourm a few days back and one of my first projects will be a work bench. I too have been researching and collecting articles and magizines with "build your own workbench. Yours looks great! Congratulations!! Is that "Leg vise on the front left corner. If so, why is it a better choice that a straight jaw front vise. I want to build my bench to be multi purpose as I know I will be suing power tools, clamps and handtools on it to construct, repair , etc projects. Thanks for sharing your photos and info.
Pat


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You really are a show-off Doug. and I'm not referring to the clocks or bench which are also very nice! Harry


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*clock's*



DougW said:


> Here is a set of Christmas present clocks. A few look reversed as they are barber's clock movements, intended for viewing in mirrors.
> 
> The other picture, with pretty presenter is my ideal, small-sized, 17th century design workbench. I'm wondering how I ever lived without either one. The bench is made of spruce, with Veritas hardware, and
> 
> ...


I went to the icon I didn't see the wrist watch??? All i seen was a nice looking lady or Icon or Boss ??


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

nice clocks I used to collect clock's And mfd them I had 1 room with at least 85 in their all the time that was only 1 room And you can guess the other room's Never late for a beer run


----------



## tmiller (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't see no workbench, you guys are loosing it! LOL!

Tony


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

OK, take your eyes off the pretty gal... she's sitting on it...  

I really think you knew that... right?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Doug, nice work!

Corey


----------

